# Die 10 meist gesuchten Lüfter/-Steuerungen bei Caseking: Be quiet Silent Wings der beliebteste Lüfter [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. Mai 2010)

*Die 10 meist gesuchten Lüfter/-Steuerungen bei Caseking: Be quiet Silent Wings der beliebteste Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Die 10 meist gesuchten Lüfter/-Steuerungen bei Caseking: Be quiet Silent Wings der beliebteste Lüfter [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Die 10 meist gesuchten Lüfter/-Steuerungen bei Caseking: Be quiet Silent Wings der beliebteste Lüfter [Anzeige]


----------



## mannefix (30. Mai 2010)

*Die 10 meist gesuchten Lüfter/-Steuerungen bei Caseking: Be quiet Silent Wings der beliebteste Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Hi, der BQuiet Silent Wing wurde ja von PCGH ja gehypt. Ist aber nur bis 3,5 V extrem leise. Besser: Kaze Master von Scythe, Slipstream 120er, Yate Loon 140er allerdings mit relativ hoher Serienstreuung.


----------



## flashdanc3 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die 10 meist gesuchten Lüfter/-Steuerungen bei Caseking: Be quiet Silent Wings der beliebteste Lüfter [Anzeige]*

oder gleich nen Revoltec Air Guard nehmen,die kosten nur 5€ und haben annähernd dieselben werte wie der bequiet....


----------

